# Help With Camera Purchase Dilemma



## Foxer55 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a dilemma in purchasing a new camera.  I have been vacillating between a new Canon T3I or Canon SX50.  The dilemma is this:  I am not a photophile and don't take that many pictures but I do like to have a nice camera on hand in event of the need and am looking at upgrading to, well, something.  Right now I have a beautiful Minolta x370 that I bought many years ago with a 30-70mm and 100-300mm lenses that is absolutely mint - leather cases, filters the works.

So, I am looking at either a Canon T3I or Canon SX50 as some upgrade options but every time I look at this Minolta I just get warm and fuzzy about how spotless and perfect it is.  Should I keep this as a main camera and go for the Canon SX-50 as an upgrade or the T3i?  If I keep the Minolta as a good backup camera I have a film camera for a main camera but at my age (yep, I'm quite old and gnarly) I doubt I'll outlive the demise of film.  The SX50 would be less than half the price of a well equipped T3i and a good mid-range camera.  On the other hand, the T3i would be really good quality, computer-tech friendly, and a better investment.  I think.   I will be getting something like a Canon 330 as a beat around pocket camera.

What would you do?

Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2014)

Why is this in the B&W forum?


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 16, 2014)

From the two choices. T3i hands down.


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2014)

No problem; I moved this thread for you.


----------

